# how to capture escaped dove???



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, my husband wanted to do a favor and entered my aviary this AM to take pics and apparently let one of the grey ring-neck doves escape. He never told me (may not have noticed the escape) but I noticed the bird later in the day perched on the roof and then in a tree.

So, I put a tray of seed and a "cage top" on a table next to the aviary in the hopes of coaxing the bird to the dish with the hopes of trapping it in the next few days once it gets used to the dish and the cage top....(prop the cage top over the seed dish with a stick and a string...the ol' fashioned way!)..

Does anyone have any other suggestions?

I have a failrly bird-friendly yard and a small flock of feral doves who hang in the area....maybe this ring-neck will acclimate and be a "yard bird"???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you know where the dove goes to roost at night try to get it after dark. I had one of my pigeons get out yesterday and just waited until dark and went out and netted her off her roosting spot.

Terry


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Just cut a small hole in the top of your aviary and your dove should drop right in. Be real obviou when you feed and water the other birds in your aviary.
I have had numerous ringneck doves get out and all, but one that got chased off by a coopers hawk, trapped in that way.
Be sure to cover the hole when you are not around to prevent hawks and other predators from entering.
I would make the hole roughly 5"by5".
Keith


----------

